# Have any of you gotten a hearing aid online?



## Bettyann (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm SO tired of saying "huh, what, pardon me, could you repeat that"... and I _know_ I need a hearing aide. I have Kaiser and Medicare but they do NOT cover the cost of hearing aides. The cheapest is WAY over a thousand dollars... NO way I can afford it. 
So anyhoo. I have this friend who got a hearing aide via Kaiser and he just hates it.. Thankfully they have a 60 day return policy... He said it simply made EVERYTHING louder and that didn't help at all.... 
Neither one of us are TOO hard of hearing...just enough to be bothersome and aggravating.
There is a product called Ampli Ear they sell online... and there are others. Just wondering if any of you out there have ever tried something similar??
Thanks!


----------



## Chris in Colorado (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm curious too as both of us need them and have for years. I read that the average person puts of buying hearing aids for 8 years usually because of the cost. I think it's outrageous that they cost so much. The audiologist we went to gave us each a top-of-the-line set to try. The cost was $5,000 each! We hated them and returned them since we could hear every little sound but couldn't hear conversation any better. 

What was even crazier was she told us it takes a month or more to adjust to them and we should trust her. $20K and trust her? Not on my life!

There has to be a better way and affordable stuff out there.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 13, 2014)

I have been told that the best hearing aid you can buy is what is sold in a sporting goods store for hunters. Said to cost about $12.00. Don`t know if that`s true but for 12 bucks,it might be worth a try.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 13, 2014)

I do have to say that I thought hunters wear ear protection,not hearing aids. But I guess they need to listen for game that may be approaching in the brush.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow, I never knew that hearing aids were so expensive, here's a place and their economy aids are $700 each, and they're willing to price match.  I would question the quality of these things for sure at those prices.  http://www.hear-tech.com/prices.html

Even Costco is pricey! http://www.costco.com/hearing-aid-styles.html


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 13, 2014)

Found this. Certainly not $12.00 ,but not $5,000 either......http://www.basspro.com/Walkers-Game...leproductextensions&kpid=9598&kpid=9598_Beige


----------



## AprilT (Nov 13, 2014)

I've had my hearing tested, but they keep telling me I don't need an aide, what do they know, next time I'm going to keep asking them to speak up after every single word they utter, maybe they'll take me seriously.  Or not.  But, I would like to find something reasonable, because some vowels and consonants are all starting to sound the same if not slowly enunciated and who will take time for that.  I don't want something for every moment, most people, I'm happy not to hear, but when watching tv sometimes or if the conversation is important to me, I would like to be able to distinguish some sounds from others.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2014)

Here's some really cheap options at Dr. Leonards, I've used this company before for other things, wheelchairs, etc. http://www.drleonards.com/Health-Products/Hearing-Aids/102200/1/1/products_page.cfm


----------



## Chris in Colorado (Nov 13, 2014)

The less expensive tend to be amplifiers which just increase the volume which is fine in a quiet place but no good in restaurants, etc. 

The better ones are supposed to be adjustable for different hearing ranges. The more I read the more I decide to continue to put them off.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2014)

Have no idea about this unit, it's not approved by the FDA as a 'hearing aid', but it's a less expensive option...maybe? http://www.soundhawk.com/#designed-for-you


----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2014)

These are mine. The Resound Alera. Think they run around $1,800 to$2,000 each. I was fortunate enough to get mine through the VA. The only thing that bothers me is they make my ears itch like crazy.


----------



## Bettyann (Nov 14, 2014)

I want to thank everyone for their responses... I really appreciate it. I do know that I simply cannot afford the expensive ones... even ones for $700... wish I could...but I live strictly on SS ....and since Kaiser or Medicare does NOT cover it... well... guess I'll just see what I can do... 
It really is a dirty rotten shame that the really GOOD ones cost thousands of dollars...you KNOW that the technology is NOT that complicated or 'different'.... makes an Apple computer look CHEAP!
I think I will try the AmpliEar and/or give some of those others a try that some of you mentioned... Somehow something will work out... Again, thank you, friends.
Bettyann


----------



## AprilT (Nov 14, 2014)

Good luck, I hope you find one that works out great for you.


----------



## 2245cookie (Nov 14, 2014)

thanks for the info..I will check this out...my cousin just got two hearing aids and it cost him 6800.00 and as far as I know there isn't ANY supplemental that covers aids... it is terrible because you are usually a senior before you need them and then they rake you over....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks like some more reasonable prices on this page...http://www.hearingaid2020.com/hearingaids3.html


----------



## Debby (Nov 15, 2014)

I've got the solution folks!




I'll bet you could even go out to the garage and find a stand in for this amazing and useful device in the box of oil change stuff that you use on the car.


----------



## Bettyann (Nov 15, 2014)

HA!!!!!!!!!!! Good one, Debby!!!!


----------



## Debby (Nov 15, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> HA!!!!!!!!!!! Good one, Debby!!!!




Thanks Bettyann.  I have a cheap streak a mile wide so this seemed like a no brainer.  I'm already keeping an eye out for one in thrift stores because my husband is starting to say 'eh, sonny, what was that ya said?'
(remember the creaky, waver old voice when you say that last bit in your mind)


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 15, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Wow, I never knew that hearing aids were so expensive, here's a place and their economy aids are $700 each, and they're willing to price match.  I would question the quality of these things for sure at those prices.  http://www.hear-tech.com/prices.html
> 
> Even Costco is pricey! http://www.costco.com/hearing-aid-styles.html



My sister spent 2000 on hers SB and she has had horrible luck with hers  I feel so bad for her, and I don't know what she can do, but hopefully, in the future she can get better ones. Hers are called REXTON, 2200 bucks, I just asked her


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 15, 2014)

Boy you are doing the right thing asking people Bettyann, like I just told Seabreeze my sis spent 2200 dollars for Rexton hearing aids and she has had nothing but problems  They still do NOT work well after several times having them reset  Shop shop shop, and make sure you get ahold of other users, and know that they are working for them. 

I just can't believe there aren't decent hearing aids out there


----------

